
You’re not a user experience designer if… - turoczy
http://whitneyhess.com/blog/2011/04/23/youre-not-a-user-experience-designer-if/
======
synnik
While this is a decent article to stimulate thought, it has too many details
to be taken totally seriously. There is a significant vibe of : "Do it like
me, or else you are a fraud."

~~~
abdulla
My personal view (as a computer scientist) is that you shouldn't call yourself
a "user experience" designer unless you have a background in cognitive
psychology. Otherwise you're simply a designer.

~~~
whitneyhess
Abdulla, does HCI count?

~~~
abdulla
Sure. HCI encompasses, and is heavily motivated by, cognitive psychology.

------
SoftwareMaven
Many of those would apply to product management as well.

------
jgamman
Caution:title is a variant of a top 10 list

